# Word of the Day - Concord



## Jace (Mar 17, 2022)

Word of the Day - Concord..n.

Def.: Harmony or agreement of interests, a treaty establishing peace relations.

Let there be a concord soon.


----------



## Bretrick (Mar 18, 2022)

I live in concord with my neighbours


----------



## Kaila (Mar 19, 2022)

Consensus-building, is one of the methods, of attempting to reach and achieve a _concord._


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 25, 2022)

When the old 'enemies' of Britain and France got together to build a supersonic  passenger aircraft, the issue of the name came up. 
It was originally 'Concorde'  with an 'e' (French spelling), but when the British took offence, they change it to 'Concord' - (English).  This was later changed back to Concorde  with the 'e' standing for just about any word they could use to justify it - Englsh, excellent, extravagant  and when the Scots objected to being left out - Ecosse.


----------

